# صور نادرة للاعداء ( البنات طبعا محدش يفكر)



## marcelino (26 مارس 2011)

*كنا قد وعدناكم بحرب قويه :fun_lol:
بس اللى يستحمل بقى ..  بس احب أحيي الجدعان احلى ديانه وانريكي وكوك لوقفتهم  وهجموهم المستمر على الحلوين قصدى الاعداء :bomb:

المهم جمعت صور نادرة لبعض الاعداء الحلوين اللى مش عارفين يسدوا قدامنا :spor22:

الاول زعيمه الحزب بتاعهم وصاحبه مبادرة الحرب ما بينا
الحاجه نيتاااااااا







شششش اتفرجوا براحه لاحسن تصحى هى بتحب تقيل 4 او 5 سنين ههههههههههه


اللى بعده تعتبر زعيمه بردو لانها بتكرهنا ااووى وبتساعدهم بحكم منصبها 
بس انا ظبطتها متلبسه فى الصورة دى






معلش الكيف وووحش بس هى حشاشه محترفه هههههههههه


اللى بعده الملكه العراقيه المتحمسه للحرب متعرفش انه هايجى على دماغهاااااا :new6:






طبعااااا واضح المظهر الملوووووكى :fun_lol:


اللى بعده بقى الحاجه هااااااابى احسن ناس ههههههه






مش عارف نفس الصنف بتاع روزى ولا دة صنف تانى :new6:

اللى بعددده بقى الحاجه المتحمسه  lo siento_mucho






وعليكم السلام يا حاااااج اتفـــــــــــــــــضل :2:


*
*والان مع العقل المفكر لحزب الاعداااااااااااء انهااااااا Rosetta






وااضح طبعا التفكيررررر العميق : انا اتخنقت من البنات وهنضم للرجاله ههههههههه :new6:

يلا كفايه كدة عليكم وشهره ببلاش اهو :smil15:

لو نسيت حد مايقلقش كله هياخد نصيبه :new6:
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *كنا قد وعدناكم بحرب قويه :fun_lol:
> بس اللى يستحمل بقى ..  بس احب أحيي الجدعان احلى ديانه وانريكي وكوك لوقفتهم  وهجموهم المستمر على الحلوين قصدى الاعداء :bomb:
> 
> المهم جمعت صور نادرة لبعض الاعداء الحلوين اللى مش عارفين يسدوا قدامنا :spor22:
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
يا مصيبة احسن ناس انت خليت فيها ناس
بس بدمتك ف من النوع ده خلاص انقرض
يابنى مفيش منى اتنين
لو جدع هات حد تانى
بس انت بدأتها انا مخصصتش حد جبت عامة 
اشرب بقى
استنى على
مش هخليك عايش سليم
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 مارس 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *كنا قد وعدناكم بحرب قويه :fun_lol:*​
> *بس اللى يستحمل بقى .. بس احب أحيي الجدعان احلى ديانه وانريكي وكوك لوقفتهم وهجموهم المستمر على الحلوين قصدى الاعداء :bomb:*
> 
> *المهم جمعت صور نادرة لبعض الاعداء الحلوين اللى مش عارفين يسدوا قدامنا :spor22:*
> ...





هههههههههه طلعتني حشاشه كمان

ده انا هدمرك يا ميلو هههههههههههه:spor22:

وبعدين انت ظلمتها بيا يابني يا قمره قمره يعني هههههههههههه

وارجع واقول

ربنا يهد القوي بقي واااااااااااااااااء:a82:​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
الله يخرب عقلك يامارسلينو
دي لابسه نظاره ولا نظارة ملكة جمال الكون
طييييييييييييييييييييييوب 
طول بالك علي 
رجعالك يامارو
رجعاااااااااااااااااااااالك حاااااااااااااااااااااااااالا
ما تقلقش​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ههههههههههههههه
> الله يخرب عقلك يامارسلينو
> دي لابسه نظاره ولا نظارة ملكة جمال الكون
> ...






وانا وانا معاكي هههههههههههه

لازم يدفع تمن عملته السودا ده غالي

حاااان وقت التفجير هههههههه:spor22::bomb:​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
اي يا عم الاشكال دي
احنا مفيش زينا
ويلا يا نيتا ابدئي الهجوم​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا خرابى عليك يا مارسلينووووووووو*

*دى روزى احله واحده فيهم ليه كده بس *

*طيب عايز حد بقى يعمل اعلااان للموضوع ده *

*هيكون تحفه يا روزى تنزلو فى الترشيح وانا اول واحد*

*هرشح الموضوع ده*

*هههههههه*


*او يتحط فى المنتدى من بره كده يا على الجماااااال*


*يا مارسلينووووووو  هو فين روزى بقى فيهم *

*هههههههههههههههه*

*اصل انا حاسس انهم كلهم شبه بعض*


*ههههههههههه*


*طبعاااا  كلكم حلوين علشان محديش يتغر من التانى*

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا وانا معاكي هههههههههههه
> 
> لازم يدفع تمن عملته السودا ده غالي
> 
> حاااان وقت التفجير هههههههه:spor22::bomb:[/CENTER]


 
ايوه ياروزي 
لازم نعرفهم مين احنا
ما تغبيش علي 
مستنياكي بسرعه
دقت ساعة الطبول علي راي القذافي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> اي يا عم الاشكال دي
> احنا مفيش زينا
> ويلا يا نيتا ابدئي الهجوم​


 
يلا ياعراقيه يااختي
انتي لسه قاعده
روحي هاتي لنا كام سلاح فتاك
عشان نوريهم هما مين واحنا مين


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

> _*ايوه ياروزي *_
> _*لازم نعرفهم مين احنا*_
> _*ما تغبيش علي *_
> _*مستنياكي بسرعه*_
> ...


 
_*اكيد انتم اهو *_​ 
_*ههههههههههه*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*شششش اتفرجوا براحه لاحسن تصحى هى بتحب تقيل 4 او 5 سنين ههههههههههه*_​ 

_*اللى بعده تعتبر زعيمه بردو لانها بتكرهنا ااووى وبتساعدهم بحكم منصبها *_
_*بس انا ظبطتها متلبسه فى الصورة دى*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*معلش الكيف وووحش بس هى حشاشه محترفه هههههههههه*_​ 

_*اللى بعده الملكه العراقيه المتحمسه للحرب متعرفش انه هايجى على دماغهاااااا :new6:*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*طبعااااا واضح المظهر الملوووووكى :fun_lol:*_​ 

_*اللى بعده بقى الحاجه هااااااابى احسن ناس ههههههه*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*مش عارف نفس الصنف بتاع روزى ولا دة صنف تانى :new6:*_​ 
_*اللى بعددده بقى الحاجه المتحمسه lo siento_mucho*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*وعليكم السلام يا حاااااج اتفـــــــــــــــــضل :2:*_​ 


_*والان مع العقل المفكر لحزب الاعداااااااااااء انهااااااا Rosetta*_​ 
_*



*_​ 

_*يا جماعه انتم زعلنين ليه هما علشان احله منكم*_


*هههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *يا خرابى عليك يا مارسلينووووووووو*​
> *دى روزى احله واحده فيهم ليه كده بس *​
> ...


 
طيب يامعلم كوك
انت دخلت الموضوع
ياويلك مننا 
نجن امامير المنتدي


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *يا خرابى عليك يا مارسلينووووووووو*
> ...





هههههههههههه هقول عليك ايه بس

ادعي مش كفاية

افجر بردو مش كفاية

طكيب يا كوووووووووووووك هاخد حقي منك وانت عارف ازاي هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ايوه ياروزي
> لازم نعرفهم مين احنا
> ما تغبيش علي
> مستنياكي بسرعه
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يلا يا حبي وانا معاكي

لحين القضاء علي هؤلاء الشباب الوحشين الرخمين هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اكيد انتم اهو *_
> 
> 
> _*ههههههههههه*_
> ...





ههههههههههه ده انت هتشوف ايام بلاك علي ايدينا

قول يارب ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

:t11::t11::t11:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعيني شوفوا جننا الولاد
عاوزين ياعيني يستخبوا مننا















هههههههههههه
مارسلينو وكوك واحلي ديانه





​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياعيني شوفوا جننا الولاد
> ...



*يابت اجرى العبى بعيييييييد

مواضيعنا وصورنا اقوى بكتيررر :2:

شوفى حاجه اقوى من كدة :t19:
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

> _*هههههههههههه هقول عليك ايه بس
> 
> ادعي مش كفاية
> 
> ...





_*لالالالالالالالالالالا*_

_*عادى ده انا فى الخدمه يا روزى *_

_*وانتى عارفه*_



_*بس نسيت اقول حاجه *_








_*الى عندك اعملى *_



*هتعملى ايه يعنى*





_*ههههههههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياعيني شوفوا جننا الولاد
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ياتي ياتي عليهم مجانين رسمي ههههههههههههه

ربنا يشفيكم يا شباب هههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

*



يابت اجرى العبى بعيييييييد

مواضيعنا وصورنا اقوى بكتيررر :2:

شوفى حاجه اقوى من كدة :t19:


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا عم دول اصلااا بتوع كلام بس وجايبه صور  قديمه 

ههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*لالالالالالالالالالالا*_​
> _*عادى ده انا فى الخدمه يا روزى *_​
> _*وانتى عارفه*_​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه هتشوف بنفسك ياخويا ههههههههههه:t25:


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *
> 
> يا عم دول اصلااا بتوع كلام بس وجايبه صور  قديمه
> 
> ...




*ايووووووووة وبيقلدوا اسلوبنا كمااااان :act31:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يابت اجرى العبى بعيييييييد*
> 
> *مواضيعنا وصورنا اقوى بكتيررر :2:*
> 
> *شوفى حاجه اقوى من كدة :t19:*


 

ههههههههههه لا بقي يا ميلو مش ليك حق

ده انت اللي في النص يا سبحان الله

شبهك بالظبط ههههههههههههه:a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايووووووووة وبيقلدوا اسلوبنا كمااااان :act31:*​


 

هههههههههههههههههه:spor24:


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> يا مصيبة احسن ناس انت خليت فيها ناس
> بس بدمتك ف من النوع ده خلاص انقرض
> يابنى مفيش منى اتنين
> ...




*ههههههه يابنتى انتوا اخركم تتكلموا بس اصلا 30:
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

_*




*_


_*يا جماعه متنسوش نفسيكم *_
​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​




*هى الاخت مش تبع البنات ولا ايه هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طلعتني حشاشه كمان
> 
> ده انا هدمرك يا ميلو هههههههههههه:spor22:
> 
> ...



*هههههههه لو مستكتيش هقوووووووووووول بقى مميزااااااااتك :t19:*

*كفايه عليكى التحشيش دلوقتى :new6:*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههه

:beee:


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> الله يخرب عقلك يامارسلينو
> دي لابسه نظاره ولا نظارة ملكة جمال الكون
> ...




*هههههههههه نعم يا احلى واحدة فى الصفحه :gy0000:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

​ 


ربنا يشفيكم من اللي انتم فيه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه لو مستكتيش هقوووووووووووول بقى مميزااااااااتك :t19:*
> 
> *كفايه عليكى التحشيش دلوقتى :new6:*


 

ههههههههههههههه نحممممممممم

هش يااااااض لفجرك بقي

يغلق ويترمي 

بس هه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا وانا معاكي هههههههههههه
> 
> لازم يدفع تمن عملته السودا ده غالي
> 
> حاااان وقت التفجير هههههههه:spor22::bomb:[/CENTER]



*يا شيخه اتنيلى انتى وهى انتى انتو عارفين تسدوا قدامنا :bomb:
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> اي يا عم الاشكال دي
> احنا مفيش زينا
> ويلا يا نيتا ابدئي الهجوم​



*منورة الصور يا ملكه :gy0000:
نيتا راحت فى غيبوبه زى الصورة بتاعتها كدة هههههههههه
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

> هش يااااااض لفجرك بقي


 
*هههههههههههههه*

*فى بنت  تقول لفجرك *

*ياااااااااا  عليكم بناااااات*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يا شيخه اتنيلى انتى وهى انتى انتو عارفين تسدوا قدامنا :bomb:*


 

هههههههههههه يا نهارك منيل هههههههههه

ميلو انا هشلفطك كده اهوووووووووووووو




​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

_*

*_


_*مالو   جميل اهو  حلو الواد متغظين اوى كده علشان جميل *_


_*يختى اموره عليك واد*_​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *فى بنت تقول لفجرك *
> 
> *ياااااااااا عليكم بناااااات*


 

هههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا في روزي

وهش يلالالالالالالالالالالالا

وانت بقي شكلك وحش اوووووووووووي

يع يع



​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*
> 
> *_​
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههه انتم احلي 
:heat:


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يا خرابى عليك يا مارسلينووووووووو*
> 
> ...




*هههههههههه كلهم قمررررات ومنورين المنتدى بس خلى بالك بقى محدش يعاكسهم:w00t:
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

> يع يع


 

_*لالالالالالالالالا*_


_*نفسى اعمل زى الواد ده ده خبره *_

_*هههههههههه*_


_*متغظين اوى كده ليه مش عارف *_​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

*



هههههههههه كلهم قمررررات ومنورين المنتدى بس خلى بالك بقى محدش يعاكسهم:w00t:


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
متخفس يا باشا  

الحششين دول هرميهم فى اى حته على جمب او ممكن نحطهم على باب جامع ممكن يجيبو فلوس 

هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ايوه ياروزي
> لازم نعرفهم مين احنا
> ما تغبيش علي
> مستنياكي بسرعه
> ...




*ههههههههه لا دى دقت ساعت الفراررررر :smil12:
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

*



ههههههههه لا دى دقت ساعت الفراررررر :smil12:


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه كلهم قمررررات ومنورين المنتدى بس خلى بالك بقى محدش يعاكسهم:w00t:*


 

كركركركر

مش اجمل منكم يا خفه







والدليل اهو

قمر ياخواتي هههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> يلا ياعراقيه يااختي
> انتي لسه قاعده
> روحي هاتي لنا كام سلاح فتاك
> عشان نوريهم هما مين واحنا مين




*ههههههههه اة ماهى راحت تنام اهو :gy0000:
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :beee:


 


_*ايه عجبتك الصوره *_

_*يا روزى *_

_*عايزه تانى*_


_*هههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*لالالالالالالالالا*_​
> 
> _*نفسى اعمل زى الواد ده ده خبره *_​
> _*هههههههههه*_​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه:spor22::gun:


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

*

*


*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو   *


*ما هذا*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اكيد انتم اهو *_​
> _*ههههههههههه*_​
> _*
> 
> ...




*يابنى لازم يتغروا فى نفسهم انت مش شايف الجمال الفتاااااااك :t19:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه افهمها لوحدك بقي :ranting::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يابنى لازم يتغروا فى نفسهم انت مش شايف الجمال الفتاااااااك :t19:*​


 

قال فتاك قال

ده انا هفتكك دلوقتي هههههههههه:beee::ranting:


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

_*



			ههههههههههههههههههههه:spor22::gun:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*_ 

_*كل  ده غيظ يا عينى عليكى يا روزى    *_


_* يا مارسلينو *_

_*انا بقول  حرام كده اوى عليهم علشان روزى بتعيط  *_


_*هههههههههههههه*_

_*يا عينى عليكى يا روزى *_


_* لوحدك فى الموضوع *_

_*بس فى حاجه صورتك فين صح اعد ادور عليه مش لقيه تقريبا كلهكم شبه بعض  *_


_*يريت تجبيها او انا اجبهم تانى وشورى بس *_


_*هههههههههه*_​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> طيب يامعلم كوك
> انت دخلت الموضوع
> ياويلك مننا
> نجن امامير المنتدي




* لا وانتى عنيفه بصراحه ويتعرفى تاخدى حقكم :smile02
*​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه يابنتى انتوا اخركم تتكلموا بس اصلا 30:*​



*الحقو يابنات المنتدي*
*دا احنا اتهنا خااااااااااااااالس*
*ايها النساء الصامدون في ارض المعركة,,فالنعلن الحرب*
*المفتوحه والغير منتهية ردا هجوم الشباب علينا ومن حقنا الرد ايها الينات..*
*نعم..!!! من حقنا الرد*
*ومن هنا ومن منبري هذاأعلن لسادتكم الى الجهاااااااااااد*


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا بقي يا ميلو مش ليك حق
> 
> ده انت اللي في النص يا سبحان الله
> 
> شبهك بالظبط ههههههههههههه:a63:​




*ههههههه لالا دة تقليييييد :act31:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*كل ده غيظ يا عينى عليكى يا روزى *_
> 
> 
> _*يا مارسلينو *_
> ...


 

هههههههههههه خفيف يا واد

لالالالالالالالالا لست انا اللي ممكن اعيط او انسحب من المعركة

وهفضل اتفرج عليكم كده وانتم بتتجننوا

يلا وحصري جدا جدا

مارسلينو وكوك

عسل ياناس زي السم هههههههههه





​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

> هههههههههههه افهمها لوحدك بقي :ranting::beee:


 

*براحه يا روزى متعمليش فى نفسك كده حرام يا بنتى انتى لسه *


*على وش جواااااااااز*

*ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> *الحقو يابنات المنتدي*
> *دا احنا اتهنا خااااااااااااااالس*
> *ايها النساء الصامدون في ارض المعركة,,فالنعلن الحرب*
> *المفتوحه والغير منتهية ردا هجوم الشباب علينا ومن حقنا الرد ايها الينات..*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه نيتا عايزه اقولك اني عماله ابهدلهم لوحدي من الصبح

وتعبت اطلبيلي حاجه بقي

عشان دماغي صدعت هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *براحه يا روزى متعمليش فى نفسك كده حرام يا بنتى انتى لسه *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ههههههههههه خليك في حالك يااااااااااااااااااض:bomb:​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا وانتى عنيفه بصراحه ويتعرفى تاخدى حقكم :smile02*​


 
هههههههههههههههه
ايوه كده اعترفوا 
اعترفوا ان انتم مش قدنا
كلمة الحق طلعت
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه جنان رسمى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه لالا دة تقليييييد :act31:*​


 

هههههههههه نووووووووو

اصلي اصلي يا باشا:close_tem


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايوه كده اعترفوا
> اعترفوا ان انتم مش قدنا
> كلمة الحق طلعت
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



*ههههههه يلهووى دى صدقت التررررريقه

هو انتى وباقى الحلوين عارفين تسدوا قدامنا ياختى :gy0000:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه خليك في حالك يااااااااااااااااااض:bomb:[/CENTER]


 

ما تكلمهومش بالراحه كده ياروزي
ما تبقيش حنينه عليهم
احدفي عليهم قنبله او صاروخ


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

*



الحقول يابنات المنتدي
دا احنا اتهنا خااااااااااااااالس
ايها النساء الصامدون في ارض المعركة,,فالنعلن الحرب
المفتوحه والغير منتهية ردا هجوم الشباب علينا ومن حقنا الرد ايها الينات..
نعم..!!! من حقنا الرد
ومن هنا ومن منبري هذاأعلن لسادتكم الى الجهاااااااااااد


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

حرررررام عليك يا مارسلينو ليه تعمل فيها كده ممكن يطق ليه عرق 


وانا مش نقصين 

ههههههههههه​​​​*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ما تكلمهومش بالراحه كده ياروزي
> ما تبقيش حنينه عليهم
> احدفي عليهم قنبله او صاروخ


 

ههههههههههه هيحصل يا حبي

دماااااااااااااار شامل متكامل :99:


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه يلهووى دى صدقت التررررريقه*​
> *هو انتى وباقى الحلوين عارفين تسدوا قدامنا ياختى :gy0000:*​


 
هأ هأ هأ هأ
امال مين اللي ها يقدر يسد
الله يرحم الحرب اللي قبل دي
وبلاش افكركوا انكم اتهزمتم فيها
ياحرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
:36_1_38:


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه
> ايوه كده اعترفوا
> اعترفوا ان انتم مش قدنا
> كلمة الحق طلعت
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


 

*يا بنتى مش مار سلينو قال ليكى العبى بعيد*

*مش عارف انا ايه الناس دى*


*اوعى تكونى بتحولى تعملى زى دى*

*



*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا نهارك منيل هههههههههه
> 
> ميلو انا هشلفطك كده اهوووووووووووووو
> 
> ...




:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:


 

ههههههههههههه عجبتك صورتك 

صح هههههههههه:smil15::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *
> 
> 
> حرررررام عليك يا مارسلينو ليه تعمل فيها كده ممكن يطق ليه عرق
> ...




*هههههههههه وانا مالى ياعم مش دى صورهم وده جمالهم وحلاوتهم

ايه اللى صدمهم بقى هههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *حرررررام عليك يا مارسلينو ليه تعمل فيها كده ممكن يطق ليه عرق *​
> 
> 
> *وانا مش نقصين *​
> ...


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه  يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني
ياغيظيني يا فرسني

:010105~332:


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه نيتا عايزه اقولك اني عماله ابهدلهم لوحدي من الصبح
> 
> وتعبت اطلبيلي حاجه بقي
> 
> عشان دماغي صدعت هههههههههههههههههه​




*الاولى :bomb:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه وانا مالى ياعم مش دى صورهم وده جمالهم وحلاوتهم*
> 
> *ايه اللى صدمهم بقى هههههههه*


 

ههههههههههههه بعض ما عندكم يا حج









​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هأ هأ هأ هأ
> امال مين اللي ها يقدر يسد
> الله يرحم الحرب اللي قبل دي
> وبلاش افكركوا انكم اتهزمتم فيها
> ...




*انتى لسه فى الحلم دة :t31:
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه  يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني
> ياغيظيني يا فرسني
> 
> :010105~332:




*التانيه :smile01
*​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

حاضر ياكوك انت ومارسلينو
ياويكلم مني بكره انشاءالله
دلوقتي اقولكم تصبحوا علي خير
واتمني لكم من كل قلبي 
انكم تحلموا احلام مزعجه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الاولى :bomb:*


 

ههههههههههه الاولي في عينك

علي قلبكم قاعده

ومش صدعت بقي

بس هه:ura1:​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه بعض ما عندكم يا حج
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ده استايل وصياعه ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> حاضر ياكوك انت ومارسلينو
> ياويكلم مني بكره انشاءالله
> دلوقتي اقولكم تصبحوا علي خير
> واتمني لكم من كل قلبي
> انكم تحلموا احلام مزعجه جدا جدا جدا


 

هههههههههههه ربنا معاكي يا حبي

مش تقلقي انتي سيباني هنا ههههههههههههههههه

تصبحي علي اجمل احلام يا حبيبتي

وهما لالالالا طبعا ههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> حاضر ياكوك انت ومارسلينو
> ياويكلم مني بكره انشاءالله
> دلوقتي اقولكم تصبحوا علي خير
> واتمني لكم من كل قلبي
> انكم تحلموا احلام مزعجه جدا جدا جدا




*هههههههههه يابنتى انتى فى عداد الضحايا خلاص انتى لسه بتتكلمى :new6:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ده استايل وصياعه ههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه بعض ما عندكم يا حج​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
الله عليكي ياروزي
دا صاروخ جامد قوي
ايوه كده وريهم العين الحمرا
هؤلاء المتوحشين


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ربنا معاكي يا حبي
> 
> مش تقلقي انتي سيباني هنا ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*طيب تسيب حد يعرف يسد طيب مش  ... :2:
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني
> ياغيظيني يا فرسني
> 
> :010105~332:




*متشديش فى شعرك اوى كده ممكن لو عريس جه يتقدم ليكى هيلاقى شعرك واقع مش *

*هيكمل معاكى كده*


*واحنا عايزين نخلص منك *​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ربنا معاكي يا حبي​
> مش تقلقي انتي سيباني هنا ههههههههههههههههه​
> تصبحي علي اجمل احلام يا حبيبتي​
> 
> وهما لالالالا طبعا ههههههههههه​


معلهش حبيبتي
دلوقتي الساعه واحده وربع صباحا
ولازم اقوم بدري عشان الشغل 
احلام سعيده ياقمره
وربنا ينصرك عليهم
ابعتي هاتي قوات من الخارج تساعدك


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> حاضر ياكوك انت ومارسلينو
> ياويكلم مني بكره انشاءالله
> دلوقتي اقولكم تصبحوا علي خير
> واتمني لكم من كل قلبي
> انكم تحلموا احلام مزعجه جدا جدا جدا


 

_*معلشى بقى  كان نفسى متكونيش ارفانه اوى كده متغاظه اوى كده *_

_*باى نشوفك وانتى مع روزى*_​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طيب تسيب حد يعرف يسد طيب مش ... :2:*​


 
لعلمك وانا قولتها لك قبل كده
روزي من انشط المجاهدات
ويااااااااااااااويكلم منها


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> لعلمك وانا قولتها لك قبل كده
> روزي من انشط المجاهدات
> ويااااااااااااااويكلم منها




*ههههههه روزى اول واحدة سقطت فى المعركه :new6:
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

_*طيب يلا بقى حرااااااااام عليهم كده نجبلهم *_

_*تيمون يغظهم شويه *_


_*



*_​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> الله عليكي ياروزي
> دا صاروخ جامد قوي
> ايوه كده وريهم العين الحمرا
> هؤلاء المتوحشين


 

ههههههههههه ده انا هدمرهم

سبيهم ونشوف مين هيضحك في الاخر :bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طيب تسيب حد يعرف يسد طيب مش ... :2:*


 
بص  يا اللي اسمك ايه انت هههههههه

انا احتج علي هذه المعامله

واعلنت الحرب تاني وهكسف جهودي

والله الموفق هههههههههههههه:yaka:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> معلهش حبيبتي
> دلوقتي الساعه واحده وربع صباحا
> ولازم اقوم بدري عشان الشغل
> احلام سعيده ياقمره
> ...


 

هههههههههه ولا يهمك يا حبي

هستناكي غدا ههههههههه

ولا قوات ولا غيره انا كفيله اني افجرهم لوحدي

ده احنا جامدين اخر حاجه ههههههههههههه:08:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*معلشى بقى كان نفسى متكونيش ارفانه اوى كده متغاظه اوى كده *_
> 
> 
> _*باى نشوفك وانتى مع روزى*_​





هههههههههههههه مش تجيب اسمي يااااااااض انت

اتقي شري 

انا بحذرك هههههههههههههه:t7:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> لعلمك وانا قولتها لك قبل كده
> روزي من انشط المجاهدات
> ويااااااااااااااويكلم منها


 

حبيبتي حبيبتي اموووووووووواه

وخلي اللي متغاظ

يفرقع هههههههههه:act23:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه روزى اول واحدة سقطت فى المعركه :new6:*


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا يا خفه

علي قلبكم 

بس هه:bud:​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*طيب يلا بقى حرااااااااام عليهم كده نجبلهم *_
> 
> _*تيمون يغظهم شويه *_
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه عسل تيموووووووووووووون
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بص  يا اللي اسمك ايه انت هههههههه
> 
> انا احتج علي هذه المعامله
> 
> ...




*اسمها هكثف :w00t:
*​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

> هههههههههههههه مش تجيب اسمي يااااااااض انت
> 
> اتقي شري
> 
> انا بحذرك هههههههههههههه:t7:


 
_*هقولك حاجه العبى مع نيتااااااااااا*_

_*بعيد بقى*_

_*يلا من هنا هنقفل الموضوع *_
​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

*



ههههههههه عسل تيموووووووووووووون


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

ده انت الى عسل

*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا يا خفه
> 
> علي قلبكم
> 
> بس هه:bud:​




*بلاش انتى طيب يا نونو :2:
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ده انت الى عسل
> ...



:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ولا يهمك يا حبي
> 
> هستناكي غدا ههههههههه
> 
> ...




*عنيف اوى رصيف نمره خمسه ده ههههههه 
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هقولك حاجه العبى مع نيتااااااااااا*_
> 
> _*بعيد بقى*_
> 
> ...




*قصدك هنقفل الاستوديو ههههههه 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *اسمها هكثف :w00t:*





marcelino قال:


> ​​





ههههههههههه ملكش دحوه بقي ياااااااااااض

انا براحتي وفي ملعبي ههههههههههههه مش في كتاب الدكتور ميلو هههههههههه

حلوه دكتور دي هههههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*


*صح*
*عندك حق*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هقولك حاجه العبى مع نيتااااااااااا*_
> 
> _*بعيد بقى*_
> 
> _*يلا من هنا هنقفل الموضوع *_


 

هههههههههه معايا مفاتيح كل المواضيع يا رااااااايق ههههههههه

وممكن اطردكم من هنااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بلاش انتى طيب يا نونو :2:*​


 

ههههههههههههه نو نو ليه شايفني قطه هههههههه:t26:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​


 

هههههههههه ربنا يشفيكم:t33:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *عنيف اوى رصيف نمره خمسه ده ههههههه *​


 

هههههههههههه  ليه بتكلم فريد شوقي:t26::t7:


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2011)

_*هههههههههههههه*_



_*قديمه *_


*هسيبك بقى يا مارس**لينو*

*هجيلك تانى  ونقفل  الاستوديو *

*باى*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هههههههههههههه*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ههههههههههه ابقوا وروني جمالكم

يا هوانم جاردن سيتي انتم ههههههههههههههههه:99::smil15:​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه روزى صعبانه عليا ابتدت تخرررررف*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هههههههههههههه*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ماااااشى يا معلم مستنيك خلاص قربنا نخلص عليهم :bomb:​


----------



## انريكي (27 مارس 2011)

عاجل عاجل عاجل

شباب قناة الجزيزة انزلت صورة جديدة

حصريا










الزعيمة بتاعهم الي اسمها نيتا  













المساعدة بتاع الزعيمة

الي الي اسمها روزي


 









الملكة العراقية 

وهيه مناظلة في الحزب الذي انتها امره












وديه قبلة وداعية من بنات المنتدة بعد الرحيل من هنا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 


_اتمناكم حياة زوجية سعيدة_


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه روزى صعبانه عليا ابتدت تخرررررف*​​





هههههههههه نوووووو لست انا

انا مش بخرف انا بفجر وادمر بس ههههههههههه:08:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> عاجل عاجل عاجل
> 
> شباب قناة الجزيزة انزلت صورة جديدة
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يع يع يع

ربنا يرزقك بعروسه قمر زي دول هههههههههههههه:budo:​


----------



## انريكي (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يع يع يع
> 
> ربنا يرزقك بعروسه قمر زي دول هههههههههههههه:budo:​


هش هش من هنا يلا 

هههههههههه

:2:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هش هش من هنا يلا
> 
> هههههههههه
> 
> :2:


 

هههههههههه نوووووووو انا قاعده في ملكي

هش انت هههههههههههههه:bomb:​


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *
> *
> *والان مع العقل المفكر لحزب الاعداااااااااااء انهااااااا Rosetta
> 
> ...



*يا لهووووووووووووووي 
هي مين دي؟؟ اناااااااااااا :w00t:
مش عارفة الصورة طالعة بشعة كتير معي اني في الطبيعة أحلى بكتير :smile01
ههههههههههههههههه

نيجي للجد : ماااااااااااااااشي يا مارو ليك يوم انت و الحزب بتاعك :t26:
بس خلونا نفكر كيف نردها ليكم * :nunu0000:​


----------



## انريكي (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه نوووووووو انا قاعده في ملكي
> 
> هش انت هههههههههههههه:bomb:​


ايون ابقي قاعدة مش مشكلة بس مش عاوز دوشة

والى حرميكي برة 

بس متتكلميش خاص مالص  :act19:

هههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 مارس 2011)

لالالالا ليه متعصب كدة يا مارو 
مفيش حاجة بتستاهل







معلش يا انريكي
بكرة هتكبر وتنسى



​


----------



## انريكي (27 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> لالالالا ليه متعصب كدة يا مارو
> مفيش حاجة بتستاهل
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه

يا بنتي دول احنا الي نعملهم مش تعمليهم علينة

يلا هش من هنا مش عايزين دوشة بقا

وخذي الباب وراكي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 مارس 2011)

انا الي هش يا انريكي
طب اي رأيك هبقى هنا 
وانتوا الي تهشو من هنا يلا​


----------



## انريكي (27 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> انا الي هش يا انريكي
> طب اي رأيك هبقى هنا
> وانتوا الي تهشو من هنا يلا​



:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:مش نطلع :99:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالالا سامعه حد بيقول هش

هااااااااااا بلاش هش دي احسن اهشك يالي قولت هش ههههههههههه

بس هه 

انا بحذرك اهوووووووووو​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *متشديش فى شعرك اوى كده ممكن لو عريس جه يتقدم ليكى هيلاقى شعرك واقع مش *​
> *هيكمل معاكى كده*​
> 
> 
> *واحنا عايزين نخلص منك *​


 
قاعده علي قلبكم ياكوك
يااحنا يانتم


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه روزى اول واحدة سقطت فى المعركه :new6:*​


 
انت بيتهيألك بس
لكن ده من المخطط 
اللي احنا رسمينه 
التظاهر بالهزيمه
:t32:


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهووووووووووووووي
> هي مين دي؟؟ اناااااااااااا :w00t:
> مش عارفة الصورة طالعة بشعة كتير معي اني في الطبيعة أحلى بكتير :smile01
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...




*ههههههههه :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> لالالالا ليه متعصب كدة يا مارو
> مفيش حاجة بتستاهل
> 
> 
> ...




*ايه متحف الشمع دة هههههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> انت بيتهيألك بس
> لكن ده من المخطط
> اللي احنا رسمينه
> التظاهر بالهزيمه
> :t32:



*هههههههه يا شيخه !!!!

دى البت اتدمرت خالص وانتى هتحصليها اهو :t19:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*طيب يلا بقى حرااااااااام عليهم كده نجبلهم *_​
> 
> _*تيمون يغظهم شويه *_​
> 
> ...


 
تيمون ده يخوفكم انتم


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ده انا هدمرهم
> 
> سبيهم ونشوف مين هيضحك في الاخر :bomb:


 
ياوااااااااااااااد ياجامد
ايوه كده 
مش مارسلينو يقول عليكي
انك انهزمتي من اول جوله


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ولا يهمك يا حبي​
> هستناكي غدا ههههههههه​
> ولا قوات ولا غيره انا كفيله اني افجرهم لوحدي​
> 
> ده احنا جامدين اخر حاجه ههههههههههههه:08:​


ههههههههههه
ايوه كده اظهري بسالتك في الحرب
وانا ها اجهز لك كل المتفجرات المطلوبه


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حبيبتي حبيبتي اموووووووووواه​
> وخلي اللي متغاظ​
> 
> يفرقع هههههههههه:act23:​


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه معايا مفاتيح كل المواضيع يا رااااااايق ههههههههه​
> 
> وممكن اطردكم من هنااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههه​


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ينصر دينك ياروزي
اعمليها عشان المنتدي 
يبقي للبنوتات وبس
ونعمله كله بمبي في بمبي


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا لمجهودك​


----------



## انريكي (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالالا سامعه حد بيقول هش
> 
> هااااااااااا بلاش هش دي احسن اهشك يالي قولت هش ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



:59:

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

*البنات بتنهار خلاص ..
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 مارس 2011)

بتنهار مين يا مارو دي اتجوزت وراحت خلاص
انتوا مصدقين ان احنا حنستسلم 
فوقوا بقى من الحلم​


----------



## انريكي (28 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> بتنهار مين يا مارو دي اتجوزت وراحت خلاص
> انتوا مصدقين ان احنا حنستسلم
> فوقوا بقى من الحلم​



مارو مارو انت فين 

تعال ساعدني اقوم من الارض  لان البنت ديه

ضحكتني  بجد :t11::t11::t11:


يا بنتي هش من هنا بقا وخذي روزي معاكي 

:014375~1100:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 مارس 2011)

سلامتك يا انريكي 
وخد بالك لان الضحك الكتير وراه بكي كتير​


----------



## شميران (29 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعداء*


----------



## شميران (29 مارس 2011)

*بس حلوات انتو ليش انزعجتوا؟هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
منورة يا شميران​


----------



## marcelino (29 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> بتنهار مين يا مارو دي اتجوزت وراحت خلاص
> انتوا مصدقين ان احنا حنستسلم
> فوقوا بقى من الحلم​



:a63::a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## انريكي (30 مارس 2011)

حرام عليك يا مارو عامل كده في نيتا ليه

ههههههههههههههههههه

بس تستاهل عشان مش تلعب معانا :yahoo:


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مارو مارو انت فين
> 
> تعال ساعدني اقوم من الارض  لان البنت ديه
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه هما لسه شافوا حااااااجه :yaka:
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعداء*





شميران قال:


> *بس حلوات انتو ليش انزعجتوا؟هههههههههههههههه*




*اة قوليلهم ياختى كأنهم شافوا عفاريت :t33:
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> حرام عليك يا مارو عامل كده في نيتا ليه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس تستاهل عشان مش تلعب معانا :yahoo:



*هههههههههه*

*نيتا مختفيه الظاهر والله اعلم انسحبت :yahoo:
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انسحبت مين يا عم
احنا بنحظر لهجوم تكتيكي​


----------



## magedrn (1 أبريل 2011)

ايوة كدا يا مارو ظبطهم يا برنس 
اديهم فوق دماغهم 
رافع راسنا انت يا بوب 
الا بنات الا دول بونات مش بنات ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (2 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههه ابقوا وروني جمالكم
> 
> يا هوانم جاردن سيتي انتم ههههههههههههههههه:99::smil15:


 
*صح يا مارسلينو  تقريباا كده *​ 







> ههههههههههه يع يع يع
> 
> ربنا يرزقك بعروسه قمر زي دول هههههههههههههه:budo:


 
*لاء يختى ده انا اصرف على نفسى احسن جواز ايه *​


----------



## كوك (2 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> عاجل عاجل عاجل
> 
> شباب قناة الجزيزة انزلت صورة جديدة
> 
> ...


 
*ايه الجمال ده *

*ما انتم حلوين اهو  اماااال مفيش جواز ليه *

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## كوك (2 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهووووووووووووووي *
> *هي مين دي؟؟ اناااااااااااا :w00t:*
> *مش عارفة الصورة طالعة بشعة كتير معي اني في الطبيعة أحلى بكتير :smile01*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 

_*ههههههههه*_​ 
_*الصوره جميله اوى *_​ 
_*يا خرابى على الجمااااااال*_





> قاعده علي قلبكم ياكوك
> يااحنا يانتم


 
_*هههههههههه*_
 ​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أبريل 2011)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------

